# Amazing Eventing save...



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm like O.O at this. Don't know how many of you have seen it but its pretty awesome, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive seen it before but its always an "Oh Gosh" video to see again


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. I always hold my breath when I see this video..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Never saw it before. Thanks for sharing!

The rider came in with no impulsion to that first skinny, too much of a coffin canter for sure - but boy, did that horse make up for it - and the rider rode that whole thing solidly, without irons......good job!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Holy crap! I would have had to change my britches! O_O


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

That rider is so lucky! :shock:
Those types of falls where the horse hits the jump with his chest like that are what has been causing so many injuries in the eventing world.

What a saint that horse is!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

At first I thought it was completely the rider telling the horse to keep right on jumping... and I was peeved. Then slow mo proved the rider didn't have the reins half of the time and was all over the place in the saddle. It was the horse who kept chugging along. Kudos to the both of them, and I hope that horse got some well deserved treats, rest and any necessary TLC.


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

lol, that horse is too nice!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, great horse. Good job to the rider for staying on too.


----------



## justjumpit (Feb 17, 2009)

That horse deserves a giant statue.


----------

